# Reverse sear idea ..



## love2"Q" (Oct 22, 2008)

was thinking about the reverse sear .. 
so what if i throw a nice thick ribeye on at 
225 with some hickory .. 
then finish in a smoking hot grill .. 
or even a chimney starter ..
what do you think ?


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 22, 2008)

Love2"Q", we had this thread herecheck it out -delicious!)
09-07-2008, 07:53 PM #*1* Jeekinz 
Certified Executive Chef



 
*Profile: *Location: New Jersey
Posts: 4,039


*Reverse Sear Ribeyes* 
As I said in another thread, I wanted to experiment with the *reverse* *sear* method. So I picked up some thick ribeyes and gave it a shot.

*Ribeye steak with mixed new potatoes and a salad*

Here's the raw meat ready for a 250F oven until it reaches 100F internal temp. I went slightly over because I was outside picking herbs. lol


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 22, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> was thinking about the reverse sear ..
> so what if i throw a nice thick ribeye on at
> 225 with some hickory ..
> then finish in a smoking hot grill ..
> ...


 
"Q" Like you...When I first heard about this technique...I immediately thought grill.. instead of oven and hot pan. I've only tried it once, with somewhat limted success...I took the meat to 101* inside my cooker...then directly over the coals. The problem I encountered was after a darn good sear on both sides the meat was only...120*...maybe a little more...I honestly don't remember. So I had to go back inside the cooker to finish it off. My thinking for next time is to take the meat to within about 15* or so, less than my target finish temperature before I sear. Make sense? If I want to pull it at 140*...I would take it to 125*...then sear, and rest it.... HTH

Oh..the meat was a piece of top sirloin 1 1/2 in. thick.

Have Fun!


----------



## jminion (Oct 23, 2008)

10 to 15 degrees of your finish temp is a good place to start as as Uncle Bob suggests.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks all ..UB i was thinking shooting for 15* of my 
target .. i think i will try this over the weekend ..
Quicksilver ... thats where i got to thinking about this ..


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 1, 2008)

i am trying this tonight ...


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 2, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]cooked at 225 for about 40 mins ... 
they were at 125 ..  
put on a screaming hot grill for about 2-3mins 
a side .. pulled at 140 .. should have pulled them  
a bit earlier maybe 135 .. they were a smidgen overcooked but the boss was happy .. i rubbed these with a store bought steak rub .. and with the slow cooking it made a excellent crust on the steaks .. 
all in all it was very good ..


[/FONT]


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

Good idea. I was thinking about trying that too. I did the same as you and slightly overcooked the first time. Looks like a huge difference not using an oven.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 2, 2008)

jeekinz .. they had a really nice light smokey flavor to them ..
then i finally got to use my grate that came with the side fire box to 
finish them off ..


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

HA!  Mine is still hanging out on the shelf underneath the smoker.  lmao!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks good, Q.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great, I tried it on a T-Bone, didn't quite come out the way I wanted to...Next time I'll cook them off the bone.


----------



## 70chevelle (Nov 18, 2008)

I've done both methods - sear then bake and bake then sear. Theoretically, the reverse sear should give you a more even doneness. I've found it easier to light my Big Green Egg and levelize the temp to around 400* and then light my Ultra Sear grill and let it heat up. Once the Ultra Sear is up to temp, I sear. If the Egg is ready, I move the meat right to the Egg, if not I'll let the meat rest a few minutes until the Egg stabilizes. I pull the meat at around 125* as my wife & I like rare. I usually dry the meat, rub with a little evoo, and then season with sea salt, fresh ground pepper, garlic & rosemary. I use this method for both steaks & roasts.


----------

